# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  2o Grand Prix Διάπλαση 1999 (17 Δεκεμβρίου, Περιστέρι)

## Polyneikos

Στις 17 Δεκεμβρίου το 1999, πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Περιστέρι το 2o Grand Prix Διάπλαση , με διοργανωτή τον *Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο*, που ηγείται αυτής της περιόδου της WABBA World Hellas.
Συμμετείχαν γνωστά ονοματα, όπως ο Βασίλης Γρίβας, Βασίλης Μάρκογλου, Δημήτρης Ζώης, Λάτσο Αντρέϊκο, Δημήτρης Φαρσαρής.
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Βασίλης Γρίβας*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία Ζευγαριών, Λάτσο & Αγγελική Αντρέϊκο





*Κατηγορία Γυναικών*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Οι Πειραιώτες φίλοι,Γρίβας και Μάρκογλου σε κορυφαία φόρμα,είχαν συναντηθεί και στο γενικό της ΠΕΣΔ έξι μήνες πριν στο Novotel.
O Β.Γ (Έλληνας Berry DeMey)στην κορυφαία του φόρμα με βάρος 110+ κιλά όπως μου είχε αποκαλύψει δέκα χρόνια αργότερα.
Διέκρινα και το φίλο Κώστα Σαρηγιάννη (Έλληνας Van Dam) στις τελευταίες φώτο.

----------


## Muscleboss

Και ο συμπατριώτης μου από το Αγρίνιο, Γιώργος Θεοδώρου με το κόκκινο μαγιό και Νο.5 νομίζω στην 1η του αγωνιστική περίοδο.

Η Ρίτσα κουκλίτσα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ελαφριά κατηγορία , με νικητή τον Γιώργο Τζιλόπουλο

----------


## Polyneikos

Backstage φωτογραφίες

----------


## vaggan

σε καποιες φωτο διακρινεται και ο γιγαντας μανωλης σπυρου στα νειατα του :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Δείχενι πως ήταν ένας δυνατός αγώνας. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να διακρύνω είναι τον διοργανωτή του αγώνα. Ήταν υπό την αιγίδα της ΕΕΟΣΔ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Oχι Νάσσερ, το 2ο Grand Prix του 1999 ήταν ανεξάρτητο.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία Κώστα. Επειδή είδα πως το πρώτο Grand Prix είχε διοργανωτή όπως και στο δεύτερο τον Τάσο Ζαχαρόπουλο, ενώ στο πρώτο δείχνει να είναι υπό την αιγίδα της ΕΕΟΔ στο 2ο δεν δείχνει τίποτα.
Γενικά όμως είναι καλό να υπάρχει κίνητρο για τη συμμετοχή των αθλητών. Φυσικά ο ψηλός ανταγωνισμός είναι κάτι επιθυμητό για όλους, αλλά όπως σε όλα τα αθλήματα, ο αθλητής θέλει να έπεται συνέχεια.

----------

